# 64 gto correct hose clamps?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am aware of what the radiator hose clamps looked like on the 64. But do you know if the "corbin" style clamps were used for the heater hoses? I've seen pictures with and without such clamps that claim to be stock appearing. Here's a link to an engine with these corbin clamps on the heater hoses.

1964 Pontiac Gto Engine Photo 5

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

my 66 has the radiator style clamps ...


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, the '64 used spring-type clamps on the heater hoses and the pinch-type clamps on the power brake vacuum line. The tower-type clamps in the pics were correct for the radiator hoses.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes thank you. That's what I'm doing then.


----------

